# Show me your Bird ( hams allowed)?



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2021)

Alright folks….this thread is for you to show off your bird for Thanksgiving. To be clear this is not only for those who are EP (exclusive poultry) and pork IS allowed.

Personally I detest those holding to the Exclusive Poultry position for this day, and would be happy to find myself in an OEP (Orthodox Exclusive Porkery) gathering when it comes to Thanksgiving meatery!

Today I am working on a double Apple smoked ham with a Pineapple Brown Sugar Jack Daniels glaze. I will save my photos and post once I am done.

P.S. I am a lover of cranberry sauce (canned included). Oh and YES, Side dish photos are welcome! The poll question pertains to your preference and not necessarily to what is being served.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2021)

Turkey Lovers


----------



## Irenaeus (Nov 25, 2021)

I selected Other because I am a universalist. While I respect and appreciate the traditional turkey-oriented conception of the liturgiculinary calendar, and in fact frequently participate in and identify with the truth claims of that worldview, I consider it one of only many possible roads to gastronomic bliss. I would gladly embrace MoHAMedan thinking or chickenology and have even been known to philosophically ponder whether holding the Feast of the Seven Fishes at this time would cause a rift in the space time continuum.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2021)

@Taylor I see you still maintain your Chiconimist tendencies! Fine if you want to still apply Juiciary laws… I’ll allow it!


----------



## kodos (Nov 25, 2021)

Currently slow smoking a Prime Rib (oak & pecan) ... and a smoked Turkey (oak & apple wood) for the traditionalists. Both are usually good! Not sure I will remember to take pictures, but if I do - I will try to post them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 25, 2021)

On special culinary occasions like holidays I prefer meats that are, by American standards anyway, somewhat exotic: Lamb, Goose, Duck, Pheasant... Not that I always get 'em. Today it's off to the daughter-in-law's parents' for ...Turkey...

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## ZackF (Nov 25, 2021)

We’re ordering out! Mom is handling it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Berean (Nov 25, 2021)

Here's one bird's opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Nov 25, 2021)

TexMex Thanksgiving meal. Superior to Turkey in every way. Burrito fare, tostadas, enchiladas, bean dip. Fixins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Nov 25, 2021)

Smeagol said:


> @Taylor is see you still maintain your Chiconimist tendencies!


All day, every day.



Smeagol said:


> …if you want to still apply Juiciary laws…


They are the only just laws, brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2021)

jw said:


> TexMex Thanksgiving meal. Superior to Turkey in every way. Burrito fare, tostadas, enchiladas, bean dip. Fixins.
> View attachment 8629


This is great. My grandmother actually does this meal for the December meal!


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2021)

Well here it is, but I forgot to take a picture of the ham after the glaze which is the best photo. I know I suck. So just imagine the last picture with a stick candy like glaze of Jack Daniels!

Reactions: Wow 2


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 25, 2021)

One must tread carefully....

Ham - cursed by Noah
Chicken - don't be an A-pollo-narian
Turducken - "That's Partialism, Patrick"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Praying 1


----------



## Morgan (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm having a brisket, smoked low and slow. I'm not a turkey eater, once every 5 years is enough for me and this is only year 1.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 25, 2021)

Just getting started. Minimalist one-pan feast for two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 25, 2021)

First time smoking a turkey using a pellet contraption on a regular large gas grill. We've done pulled pork this way and plan to do a brisket in a few weeks.

Reactions: Love 2 | Wow 1


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 25, 2021)

No picture, but I also introduced my family to one of those Southern fits-no-category dishes: pineapple casserole. Is it a side dish? Dessert? Fruit for health? It is full of butter, crackers, cheese ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 25, 2021)

It is good to see that no one has voted for the vegetarian option.

Reactions: Amen 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 25, 2021)

Strictly ERB (exclusively roasted bird); stuffing and gravy (not pictured). Also yellow cake with chocolate frosting and chocolate cookie crumb filling inside and dark chocolate ganache outside. Ended up with way too much food and like 5-6 pies along with the cake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> View attachment 8635
> View attachment 8636View attachment 8637View attachment 8638Strictly ERB (exclusively roasted bird); stuffing and gravy (not pictured). Also yellow cake with chocolate frosting and chocolate cookie crumb filling inside and dark chocolate ganache outside. Ended up with way too much food and like 5-6 pies along with the cake.


How much for you to mail me a slice of that cake? The icing to cake ratio looks perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Nov 25, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> View attachment 8635
> View attachment 8636View attachment 8637View attachment 8638Strictly ERB (exclusively roasted bird); stuffing and gravy (not pictured). Also yellow cake with chocolate frosting and chocolate cookie crumb filling inside and dark chocolate ganache outside. Ended up with way too much food and like 5-6 pies along with the cake.


I’ve never seen a chicken roasted… sitting up. Is that a thing?

Hope everyone had a very happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 25, 2021)

Supposed to be flat but I didn't quite get it mashed down; and it was a small turkey. It's the method you cut the backbone out and roast it high heat fast. 


Jeri Tanner said:


> I’ve never seen a chicken roasted… sitting up. Is that a thing?
> 
> Hope everyone had a very happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 25, 2021)

We had hamburgers for lunch and hanger steak for dinner. 
Both cooked in a Ninja indoor grill which did a surprisingly good job. 
We gussied up our meal with a pavlova. It was exquisite.


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 25, 2021)

jwithnell said:


> First time smoking a turkey using a pellet contraption on a regular large gas grill. We've done pulled pork this way and plan to do a brisket in a few weeks. View attachment 8634


Now this looks like a turkey that might be worth eating!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 25, 2021)

jw said:


> TexMex Thanksgiving meal. Superior to Turkey in every way. Burrito fare, tostadas, enchiladas, bean dip. Fixins.
> View attachment 8629


This looks so very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 25, 2021)

My wife cooked the turkey and it was excellent (as always)!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2021)

fredtgreco said:


> My wife cooked the turkey and it was excellent (as always)!
> 
> View attachment 8639


This looks like a Perg size Turkey!


----------



## timfost (Nov 25, 2021)

Turkey all the way. I'm a stickler for orthodoxy. I'm pretty sure it's what the Westminster divines insisted on for their Thanksgiving dinner. I baked the 24 lb. bird breast down for the first two hours and then turned it and waited until 155°. I guess Grant convinced me to become EP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2021)

timfost said:


> Turkey all the way. I'm a stickler for orthodoxy. I'm pretty sure it's what the Westminster divines insisted on for their Thanksgiving dinner. I baked the 24 lb. bird breast down for the first two hours and then turned it and waited until 155°. I guess Grant convinced me to become EP.
> 
> View attachment 8640


Breast down is a pro trick… Tim you just increased in points on my personal cool meter, even with your EP position. I guess you are a real TR (Turkey Roaster). Nicely done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Nov 26, 2021)

Turkey’s for the birds.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Nov 26, 2021)

this thread just used up 25% of the monthly bandwidth expenses

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Irenaeus (Nov 26, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> It is good to see that no one has voted for the vegetarian option.


Well yeah... this is a _Christian_ discussion forum after all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 26, 2021)

John Yap said:


> this thread just used up 25% of the monthly bandwidth expenses


Just because your afraid to reveal your a vegetarian doesn’t mean you have to lash out!


----------



## Edward (Nov 26, 2021)

The rules are simple -

Thanksgiving = Turkey

Christmas = Beef

Easter = Ham

Theological conservatives, can, of course, ignore the last two.


----------



## kodos (Nov 26, 2021)

Smoked Prime Rib:






Smoked Turkey:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 26, 2021)

kodos said:


> Smoked Prime Rib:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, you win! What internal temp do you pull the prime rib out?


----------



## kodos (Nov 26, 2021)

Smeagol said:


> Okay, you win! What internal temp do you pull the prime rib out?



I pulled it out at 120 then get the fire really hot, sear it, and then let it rest for about 30 minutes and then carve. Usually ends up nicely Medium Rare all the way through. Cooked at 225 degrees (well, with variance in the smoker temp, between 225 to 250). Took around 3 hours for a 9.5 lb. boneless roast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 26, 2021)

kodos said:


> I pulled it out at 120 then get the fire really hot, sear it, and then let it rest for about 30 minutes and then carve. Usually ends up nicely Medium Rare all the way through. Cooked at 225 degrees (well, with variance in the smoker temp, between 225 to 250). Took around 3 hours for a 9.5 lb. boneless roast.


Traditional smoker, pellet, or electric?


----------



## kodos (Nov 26, 2021)

Smeagol said:


> Traditional smoker, pellet, or electric?


I use a Weber Smokey Mountain Bullet Smoker. Oak lump with Pecan wood chunks. Empty water pan for prime rib. 
I have used this Smoker for about 18 years now. Amazing airflow and well built. 
The results are magnificent whether I am cooking brisket or pulled pork or chicken or prime rib or pork ribs.

The Turkey was done on a Weber Kettle setup for indirect cooking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack K (Nov 26, 2021)

If I'm cooking, I prefer a nice pork shoulder to a turkey. It feeds just as many, is easier to keep moist, and is much easier to carve. Yummy and light work.

But this year we are with my wife's extended family, which means it _had_ to be turkey, along with several side dishes which have never varied in all the years I've known them. One year, a couple of the guys decided to deep-fry one of the turkeys. The traditionalists in the clan looked at them with suspicion and would not eat it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 27, 2021)

No pictures. We were with some of our URC Dutch brethren (not to be confused with the Oregon coffee chain Dutch Brothers). We had ham and turkey. That's the way I like it. That prompted my choosing "other." If I was forced to choose one, it would be turkey for Thanksgiving. 

Also, dark meat is the only option for me.


----------

